# Peleton indoor riding advert



## clid61 (12 Sep 2019)

Why not get out and ride ?


----------



## cabbieman (21 Sep 2019)

Snow?


----------



## Mugshot (21 Sep 2019)

Little ones, like in the advert?


----------



## PMarkey (21 Sep 2019)

Not really aimed at cyclists as such more the spin bike community/gym user .


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Sep 2019)

IHGATV.


----------



## Drago (21 Sep 2019)

If you watch the post watershed version of the advert you'll see the woman say "well done Drago in Poshshire", and the scene pans across to me topless and ripped.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> If you watch the post watershed version of the advert you'll see the woman say "well done Drago in Poshshire", and the scene pans across to me topless and ripped.



Thank goodness IHGATV.


----------



## Drago (21 Sep 2019)

Heres the pre watershed version.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Sep 2019)

CarlP said:


> IHGATV.



Why Don't You Just Switch Off Your Television Set and Go Out and Do Something Less Boring Instead?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Heres the pre watershed version.
> 
> View attachment 486035



McEnroe has let himself go since his Wimbledon heyday


----------



## Drago (21 Sep 2019)

How would I know what stuff to buy if I couldn't see the adverts on TV?


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Sep 2019)

You need to look at some of Clue Heywoods' Twitter feed. 
https://ftw.usatoday.com/2019/01/peloton-bike-ads-twitter-thread
Fine satire on the meaningless and wholly money-based perks of the American upper class.


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Sep 2019)

Mugshot said:


> Little ones, like in the advert?


And the ad, like so many ads since time immemorial, possibly suggests sexual connection for those stuck inside.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Sep 2019)

Pel*o*ton


----------



## JPBoothy (21 Sep 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> And the ad, like so many ads since time immemorial, possibly suggests sexual connection for those stuck inside.


Really! Mmm, I don't remember seeing/thinking that myself, but I'll stay up longer tonight to catch the XXX midnight version and see what's on it. I have noticed that the 'cyclists' are usually pretty/handsome/slim/muscular and dressed in brand new 'sweat free' gym gear though


----------



## DRM (21 Sep 2019)

Apparently they are in deep doo doo & are being sued to the hilt as they haven't licensed the spin class music, oh dear, plus the bikes are an arm & a leg, would you believe a Wattbike & Strava subscription is cheaper.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Sep 2019)

DRM said:


> Apparently they are in deep doo doo & are being sued to the hilt as they haven't licensed the spin class music, oh dear, plus the bikes are an arm & a leg, would you believe a Wattbike & Strava subscription is cheaper.


Yes, I would. The Tunturi in my basement is in no danger of replacement.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Sep 2019)

Nor is the 5 level Nashbar trainer coupled with bike-of-the-week, for the twelve to twenty weeks of unrideable we have around here. An old unused tablet on a music stand completes the Peloton experience. Broadband, when it gets here, will make this outfit even better. Kraftwerk!


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Sep 2019)

DRM said:


> Apparently they are in deep doo doo & are being sued to the hilt as they haven't licensed the spin class music, oh dear, plus the bikes are an arm & a leg, would you believe a Wattbike & Strava subscription is cheaper.


Wattbike or a very fancy smart turbo plus one of the training things like zwift or trainer roads (I don't know much about them but you get my drift) would be a better offering to put to _cyclists_. However, I don't think this is really aimed at cyclists. It's aimed at people who want to do workouts at home. Not quite the same audience.


----------



## DRM (22 Sep 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Wattbike or a very fancy smart turbo plus one of the training things like zwift or trainer roads (I don't know much about them but you get my drift) would be a better offering to put to _cyclists_. However, I don't think this is really aimed at cyclists. It's aimed at people who want to do workouts at home. Not quite the same audience.


The impression I get is they are selling the worlds most expensive clothes rail.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> How would I know what stuff to buy if I couldn't see the adverts on TV?



If you sleep in enough bus shelters, you will see the posters for what to buy.


----------



## Lee_M (28 Sep 2019)

It's aimed at people like my wife, who loves spin, but won't cycle in real life as she's terrified of being in traffic (she's the same when she's a passenger in a car)

Luckily for me she prefers real spin classes at £6 per hour!


----------



## Mugshot (28 Sep 2019)

Lee_M said:


> Luckily for me she prefers real spin classes at £6 per hour!


Does she know Hugh Jackman is on there?

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-49776849


----------



## Lee_M (28 Sep 2019)

Mugshot said:


> Does she know Hugh Jackman is on there?
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-49776849




Her answer would be Hugh Who?


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Sep 2019)

Mugshot said:


> Does she know Hugh Jackman is on there?
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-49776849


Whenever I see the name Hugh Jackman I think it might be one of those silly made up names like Hugh Janus, Ivor Biggun etc


----------



## Mugshot (28 Sep 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Whenever I see the name Hugh Jackman I think it might be one of those silly made up names like Hugh Janus, Ivor Biggun etc


Or Hugh Who.


----------



## JPBoothy (28 Sep 2019)

Mugshot said:


> Or Hugh Who.


Jack's size should make no difference, at least the man has made the effort to exercise, huge or not


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Sep 2019)

I could buy a Peloton, or just wait for someone to artisinally place theirs in a fitting stance by the roadside for the Sanitary engineers/garbagemen.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Sep 2019)

It's sort of like Bowflex. I ran across one in a Goodwill store the other day, couldn't talk them down below 35.00 US, so I guess I'll just keep using my bow and arrows. Draw strength is a lot higher than Bowflex, unless you use all the rods.


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Sep 2019)

They lost 11 percent of their cloud cuckoo value,pretty quickly , when trading opened


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Sep 2019)

It’s basically slick marketing, of a product that no sane thinking individual would consider a necessity, and I really can’t see it being around for very long.


----------



## JPBoothy (28 Sep 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> It’s basically slick marketing, of a product that no sane thinking individual would consider a necessity, and I really can’t see it being around for very long.


But a lot of fad following sheep will have signed up by then and be stuck with all the kit 🤭


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Sep 2019)

Losing 200 million a year even during their peak sales. Invest now!


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Sep 2019)

I did a bit of reading about them and was surprised to find that they are pretty large in the US: 1.4m subscribers, 400k machines sold. They only decided to expand into Europe last year. I assumed that it was just being started up. But its been going a while with some degree of success. 

Not that that has any real significance. Just means I'm not very well informed about the luxury fitness industry in the USA. 

Anyway ... it's not a substitute for going out and riding a bike on the road - it's a substitute for going out and pedalling a stationary exercise machine in the gym. In the US their primary competitor seems to be a company called SoulCycle who provide gym based services.


----------



## winjim (29 Sep 2019)

clid61 said:


> Why not get out and ride ?


I can think of lots of reasons. Have a brainstorm, see how many you can come up with.


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 Sep 2019)

JPBoothy said:


> But a lot of fad following sheep will have signed up by then and be stuck with all the kit 🤭


Yep, they’ll be stuck with a 2 Grand exercise bike, which doesn’t do anything more than a 20 quid Argos special.


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Sep 2019)

Ah yes, the rental business model - the ambition of many businesses.
Manufactured stuff has long been relatively cheap and getting cheaper. At rrp. And can very often be picked up at deep discounts.
The other variant on this is ever more fernickity expensive bike bits offering not a lot more, if anything, in a real sense, and having shorter service lives.
Only a shade away from renting you your rear cassette etec.


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Sep 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Ah yes, the rental business model - the ambition of many businesses.
> Manufactured stuff has long been relatively cheap and getting cheaper. At rrp. And can very often be picked up at deep discounts.
> The other variant on this is ever more fernickity expensive bike bits offering not a lot more, if anything, in a real sense, and having shorter service lives.
> Only a shade away from renting you your rear cassette etec.


I could be wrong but I don't think that shifting hardware is central to what they're trying to do. It's a part of it - but the $30(?) monthly subscription is where it's at.

Wouldn't surprise me if they don't provide a software-only subscription that ties in with smart trainers - and does away with their own hardware (a la Zwift) at some time in the future. If they don't go bust first. 

It's the paying subscribers (and their personal data) that they really want. Shifting one-off machines in order to gain those subscribers is a means to an end. (albeit one that brings in a profit).


----------



## JPBoothy (29 Sep 2019)

The power of advertising never ceases to amaze me though. Not impress me, just amaze me! Those people could really sell sand to the Arabs (no racism was meant there before the pc police jump on me ) and, if they can get the latest pop star or sports star to appear in their commercial even better.. Take a look around you when you're next out and see how many people are wearing the exact same shoes/trainers/clothes etc.. The worrying thing is the way in which they have made it appear to be 'cool' (if anybody stills uses that term ) to gamble, or that you should be proud of yourself for having a good credit score! Personally, I have always felt more proud of myself for having the patience to save for whatever I 'need' but, in today's crazy society that actually makes me a worse person


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Sep 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I could be wrong but I don't think that shifting hardware is central to what they're trying to do. It's a part of it - but the $30(?) monthly subscription is where it's at.



Exactly - that was my point.

And once the folk have shelled out for the hardware they will, I assume, be more reluctant to abandon the sub/rental/tax.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Sep 2019)

I just find the whole thing hilarious, and I worked in advertising, as my Uni degree involved a good bit of it. That was some time ago, but I can see how the adverts have a tendency to pander to the aspiring, and those who are too time crunched or too phobic to go out and exercise with others. You know, spin classes got a start with a guy who called himself "Johnny G", who worked out of his garage in California. Schwinn actually got together with him and produced a credible exercycle for spin classes. There has been litle or no real development since then, as far as I can see, except for the digital aspect and virtual group stuff. So you can be competitive, without being social. Something essentially wrong about that.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Sep 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Exactly - that was my point.
> 
> And once the folk have shelled out for the hardware they will, I assume, be more reluctant to abandon the sub/rental/tax.


Right-Mousetrap!


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2019)

I can see how this sort of thing appeals to 'certain types'. A girl in our office was having a personal trainer, spending a bomb, but to mention she might go out for a run or ride a bike... nope. Our office is full of people that wouldn't go near two wheels - and they are half my age. 

Such a massive outlay for this Peleton though, and I guess the trainer is stuck with the software, not like a Watt bike ?


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 Sep 2019)

JPBoothy said:


> The power of advertising never ceases to amaze me though. Not impress me, just amaze me! Those people could really sell sand to the Arabs (no racism was meant there before the pc police jump on me ) and, if they can get the latest pop star or sports star to appear in their commercial even better.. Take a look around you when you're next out and see how many people are wearing the exact same shoes/trainers/clothes etc.. The worrying thing is the way in which they have made it appear to be 'cool' (if anybody stills uses that term ) to gamble, or that you should be proud of yourself for having a good credit score! Personally, I have always felt more proud of myself for having the patience to save for whatever I 'need' but, in today's crazy society that actually makes me a worse person


Quite right. It’s the way of the world unfortunately. Spoon whittlers don’t make the ‘great white chiefs’ any money, so the marketeers target the ‘consumers’ of the world, and try to imply that the spoon whittlers are the devil. I’m somewhere in between a spoon whittler and a consumer. I will buy a pr


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 Sep 2019)

fossyant said:


> I can see how this sort of thing appeals to 'certain types'. A girl in our office was having a personal trainer, spending a bomb, but to mention she might go out for a run or ride a bike... nope. Our office is full of people that wouldn't go near two wheels - and they are half my age.
> 
> Such a massive outlay for this Peleton though, and I guess the trainer is stuck with the software, not like a Watt bike ?


2 grand for the kit, 40 quid a month on subs. It’s not cheap. I guess that it’s a sign of the times that people would even entertain paying that much, for something they could get at a gym, for a fraction of the price.


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2019)

My SIL does Spin at the gym rather a lot - it's not made her any good on a real bike though, she can ride a fair distance as a slow wobbly bob speed although it keeps her fit in between swimming. The're is also a bit of a 'social scene' with the spin groups - i.e. they go out.

Not for me - indoor is Zwift with lots of fans in a cool garage.


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Sep 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> 2 grand for the kit, 40 quid a month on subs. It’s not cheap. I guess that it’s a sign of the times that people would even entertain paying that much, for something they could get at a gym, for a fraction of the price.


They will get plenty of online likes though.
If only from the shareholders.


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 Sep 2019)

Personally speaking, I can’t do indoor riding at all ( unless I’m injured, or setting up a new build bike ). It’s got to be truly horrific outside to stop me riding, and in the last decade or so, I think there have been only a couple of occasions where I’ve considered it too risky to go out. Peloton, will not be gaining a subscriber here, neither will Zwift, or any other indoor ‘thing’.


----------



## JPBoothy (29 Sep 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Right-Mousetrap!


My 16yr old son is upstairs right now playing his xbox with his headset on speaking to his mates who are 5 miles away doing the same! The downside is the anti-social aspect of not meeting people but, as a protective parent in a time when stabbing is a daily occurrence, I am happy to not have him hanging around the shops/streets. However, I do think it is a marvellous idea for the poor people who are genuinely house bound through illness though. I like to go spinning occasionally myself and so can understand the addiction but, unless I was phobic, or had the time restrictions of being a single parent etc, I don't think that I could get motivate myself the same by doing it alone or against virtual opponents. Not a bad idea in theory but, personally I believe that actually getting out 'if you can' is better for your wellbeing and frame of mind.


----------



## bladesman73 (29 Sep 2019)

Anyone who says '...in 3, 2, 1 and saddle" needs a slap


----------



## JPBoothy (29 Sep 2019)

bladesman73 said:


> Anyone who says '...in 3, 2, 1 and saddle" needs a slap


I'm sure I heard John Wayne say it in a film once!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Sep 2019)

fossyant said:


> My SIL does Spin at the gym rather a lot - it's not made her any good on a real bike though, she can ride a fair distance as a slow wobbly bob speed although it keeps her fit in between swimming. The're is also a bit of a 'social scene' with the spin groups - i.e. they go out.
> 
> Not for me - indoor is Zwift with lots of fans in a cool garage.



Amazed your fans come to your garage to cheers you on.


----------



## Drago (29 Sep 2019)

Hold on.

Riding Peloton and having someone yell at you to get a move on is good.

Riding in the road and having motorists yell at you is bad.

Hhhhhmmmmm.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Hold on.
> 
> Riding Peloton and having someone yell at you to get a move on is good.
> 
> ...



Yeh but that's the difference between being cheered on by Jane Fonda in a swim suit or Fat Bastard in a G string.


----------



## DRM (29 Sep 2019)

fossyant said:


> My SIL does Spin at the gym rather a lot - it's not made her any good on a real bike though, she can ride a fair distance as a slow wobbly bob speed although it keeps her fit in between swimming. The're is also a bit of a 'social scene' with the spin groups - i.e. they go out.
> 
> Not for me - indoor is Zwift with lots of fans in a cool garage.


I do spin a couple of times a week, the thing is if you don’t increase the tension, you ain’t going to get stronger, I’ve watched others and every time the instructor says to turn it up, they don’t while I’ve had the thing with virtually the brake on, there’s one bloke turns up and I’ve yet to see him increase the tension.
But you’re right some of the women go and sit there talking all the way through.
if you do it right it does improve your riding.


----------



## BurningLegs (29 Sep 2019)

As a “millennial” and someone who has done regular spin classes, virtual instructor led classes, and indoor training (Zwift), I have to say that the convenience of training at home is a great part of this type of service. 

For some people, going out to the gym is a social. For others, spending hours on the road is how they get fit. I understand that. But there is a market where people don’t have much time to commit, but want to get/keep as fit as possible. As a father of a toddler, I’m in that group. I’ve chosen Zwift to train at home, but if I didn’t have it I would consider Peleton.

The main benefit for me is in getting the most training benefit from a very limited amount of time, at unpredictable moments. If I have an hour free I can just jump on. Don’t need a timetable or a booked slot, or to travel to the gym.


----------



## AuroraSaab (29 Sep 2019)

I can see the appeal, if only for the (admittedly very expensive) convenience of being able to take part in a group exercise at home for half an hour. Also, there are people who have a big disposal income and will think nothing of having a David Lloyd gym membership at £££££'s a month - these are the kind of people Peloton is mostly aimed at I would imagine.

As someone else said though, I can be shouted at on a bike for free every day of the week; I'm not paying someone £40 a month to do it.


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Sep 2019)

Pel*o*ton


----------



## DRM (30 Sep 2019)

BurningLegs said:


> As a “millennial” and someone who has done regular spin classes, virtual instructor led classes, and indoor training (Zwift), I have to say that the convenience of training at home is a great part of this type of service.
> 
> For some people, going out to the gym is a social. For others, spending hours on the road is how they get fit. I understand that. But there is a market where people don’t have much time to commit, but want to get/keep as fit as possible. As a father of a toddler, I’m in that group. I’ve chosen Zwift to train at home, but if I didn’t have it I would consider Peleton.
> 
> The main benefit for me is in getting the most training benefit from a very limited amount of time, at unpredictable moments. If I have an hour free I can just jump on. Don’t need a timetable or a booked slot, or to travel to the gym.


Your lucky, when my two were small I was going to get one of those new fangled mtb things, not a chance, no time to go out on it & to be honest couldn’t afford to buy it, worse then that my parents had got rid of my Peugeot racer shortly before, thinking it was junk cluttering the garage up that I could have commuted on & saved a few quid, but I agree Zwift is great for anyone who’s time poor, as it was chucking it down on on Sunday I brought the turbo in & gave it a go, it certainly was a good work out.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Sep 2019)

bladesman73 said:


> Anyone who says '...in 3, 2, 1 and saddle" needs a slap



You've never ridden a tandem out the saddle uphill have you?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Sep 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Pel*o*ton



Poloton - the minty version with the hole in the middle


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2019)

Polarton. The cold climate version.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Oct 2019)

I suppose Peleton is the Brazilian football version, and I was wrong to be correcting people.

And Peliton in Finnish would mean "gameless" (ie without a game). Just saying.


----------



## AuroraSaab (1 Oct 2019)

Am I the only one for whom some of these replies seem weirdly out of sync? I am not enjoying the new forum update, I'm afraid. I'm finding the forum much harder to read and harder to post to. I am using an android phone, so maybe it is better on other systems or a on a pc.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Oct 2019)

Pylontron for the fully electric version


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Oct 2019)

Polishton in Warsaw.


----------



## clid61 (5 Oct 2019)

The spelling police are more concerned about spelling than indoor racing


----------



## mjr (3 Dec 2019)

Their new USA advert is much worse, it seems: https://www.marketwatch.com/story/p...journey-to-becoming-a-112-lb-woman-2019-12-02

Peloton - just say no.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Dec 2019)

Poor Grace in Boston! Her husband gives her an exercise bike ($2,250.00 msrp.) for Christmas,(the romantic devil) when all she really wanted was his attention. So much so, she had to blog about it. If I would give Mrs. GA an exercise bike for Christmas, I'd be ready to dodge that frying pan...


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Dec 2019)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pShKu2icEYw-
Marketwatch seems to have lost the ad, so here it is.


----------



## Globalti (4 Dec 2019)

An error occurred.

I would hate it. Mrs Gti did spinning for a while and persuaded me to go along. It was even worse than I expected; they had a dozen bikes set up in a semi-circle, loud music and a woman who shouted at you. I quickly decided to stick to my usual turbo routine, which rather spoiled the symmetry of the session. At one point the shouting woman worked her way down the line shouting into people's faces and when she got to me she looked, read my expression that said "leave me alone" shook her head and moved on to the next poor sap. Mrs Gti never tried to get me to go after that.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Dec 2019)

I don't know what the shouting is all about, certainly the old style spinning classes were a bit more mellow.


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Dec 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I don't know what the shouting is all about, certainly the old style spinning classes were a bit more mellow.


Lots of stuff is unfortunately shouty these days.

Invaded cooking years ago.

It's all folk demanding performance from their toothpaste etc etc.


----------



## Drago (4 Dec 2019)

I see in today's news that Peloton's stock is down now by 9% as a result of a wave of negative responses to the ad. Oops.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> I see in today's news that Peloton's stock is down now by 9% as a result of a wave of negative responses to the ad. Oops.


I think yesterday was a bad day on The Street for everyone.
Although I think their ad agency, Mekanism, should rethink the approach, as i believe they all said they would do a couple years ago.
They may just wish to be unabashedly elitist.
That's a marketing ploy, although I doubt its success rate.
I'd buy a used one for cheap.
But at a couple grand, and $40 a month for subscription, I'm skeptical about reaching target markets effectively with anything but small, well targeted campaigns. I think TV and broad campaigns are a waste of money with this product.. Statistical research is there to help.


----------



## Milzy (4 Dec 2019)

clid61 said:


> The spelling police are more concerned about spelling than indoor racing


Well Spin class is nothing to do with racing & it’s far away from proper road cycling. The sooner it goes under the better.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Dec 2019)

Been around since the 1980s', i don't know if it's going anywhere.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Dec 2019)

Just watched it. Her saddle looked a bit low.

Still ... There's only one thing in life worse than being talked about and that's not being talked about. So I guess the advert is working.


----------



## dodgy (4 Dec 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Just watched it. Her saddle looked a bit low.
> 
> Still ... There's only one thing in life worse than being talked about and that's not being talked about. So I guess the advert is working.



Immediately following the backlash on the advert, they lost 9% of their stock price, costing them $942,000,000 (nine hundred and forty two million dollars  )


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Dec 2019)

dodgy said:


> Immediately following the backlash on the advert, they lost 9% of their stock price, costing them $942,000,000 (nine hundred and forty two million dollars  )


Not good but will probably go up again. It hasn't cost them any cash, at least not yet.

The group of people who don't like the advert probably doesn't contain that high a percentage of potential customers. So the proof will be in the sales figures. I can't see why anyone would want one but quite a lot of people seem to.


----------



## dodgy (4 Dec 2019)

You’re probably right. But its also likely cost them sales at this important time of year.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Dec 2019)

dodgy said:


> Immediately following the backlash on the advert, they lost 9% of their stock price, costing them $942,000,000 (nine hundred and forty two million dollars  )
> View attachment 495425


Yes, but I think most of that was across the board sell-offs due to the Carrot- Top- In- Chief making negative remarks about the prospects for a trade deal with "Communist" China.


----------



## BigDL (5 Dec 2019)

Milzy said:


> Well Spin class is nothing to do with racing & it’s far away from proper road cycling. The sooner it goes under the better.



Nothing wrong with spin. It’s not road cycling, it’s not racing. It’s not really pretending to be either. Why would you want it to disappear?


----------



## Lee_M (5 Dec 2019)

Globalti said:


> An error occurred.
> 
> I would hate it. Mrs Gti did spinning for a while and persuaded me to go along. It was even worse than I expected; they had a dozen bikes set up in a semi-circle, loud music and a woman who shouted at you. I quickly decided to stick to my usual turbo routine, which rather spoiled the symmetry of the session. At one point the shouting woman worked her way down the line shouting into people's faces and when she got to me she looked, read my expression that said "leave me alone" shook her head and moved on to the next poor sap. Mrs Gti never tried to get me to go after that.



I had that until I found a spin class run by a bloke same age as me (58), he plays decent music, and has fun. During the TDF he had a climbing day, when he set a video up of the alpe d'huez and had us climbing most of the class, and on the last day he gave everyone a plastic glass of drink to copy the riding down the champs elysee. Also done things like a class where every song has something to do with cycling

Lots of different ideas to stop it from being boring, it's not cycling but in horrible weather it's ok


----------



## Milzy (5 Dec 2019)

BigDL said:


> Nothing wrong with spin. It’s not road cycling, it’s not racing. It’s not really pretending to be either. Why would you want it to disappear?


I want it to disappear because it’s a rip off. Also they threatened to sue Shane Millar GP Lama for calling Some of his YouTube vlogs “The Peloton news”. The adverts are very annoying.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Dec 2019)

Milzy said:


> I want it to disappear because it’s a rip off. Also they threatened to sue Shane Millar GP Lama for calling Some of his YouTube vlogs “The Peloton news”. The adverts are very annoying.


Peloton are now telling CNN and others how disappointed they are we haven't gotten the true point of their ad. That's what I wanted for Christmas, another company to talk down to me about how I don't understand their ad and it's objectionable message about wealth, conspicuous consumption, and gender bias.


----------



## Lee_M (5 Dec 2019)

Milzy said:


> I want it to disappear because it’s a rip off. Also they threatened to sue Shane Millar GP Lama for calling Some of his YouTube vlogs “The Peloton news”. The adverts are very annoying.



That's peloton, not spin cycling.

My spin classes cost £6, hardly a rip off


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Heres the pre watershed version.
> 
> View attachment 486035




Handsome bstard


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Dec 2019)

meta lon said:


> Handsome bstard


Looks like a Schwinn DX series, fine exercycle.


----------



## MichaelW2 (6 Dec 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> Yep, they’ll be stuck with a 2 Grand exercise bike, which doesn’t do anything more than a 20 quid Argos special.


Superior towel draping framework.


----------



## Milzy (6 Dec 2019)

Lee_M said:


> That's peloton, not spin cycling.
> 
> My spin classes cost £6, hardly a rip off


Peloton is just a spin class.


----------



## Lee_M (7 Dec 2019)

Milzy said:


> Peloton is just a spin class.



But not all spin is peloton.

If you hate spin that's fine, but don't hate it because of what Peloton do.


----------



## Rusty Nails (7 Dec 2019)

Globalti said:


> An error occurred.
> 
> I would hate it. Mrs Gti did spinning for a while and persuaded me to go along. It was even worse than I expected; they had a dozen bikes set up in a semi-circle, loud music and a woman who shouted at you. I quickly decided to stick to my usual turbo routine, which rather spoiled the symmetry of the session. At one point the shouting woman worked her way down the line shouting into people's faces and when she got to me she looked, read my expression that said "leave me alone" shook her head and moved on to the next poor sap. *Mrs Gti never tried to get me to go after that.*



I bet the rest of the class were devastated.


----------



## Milzy (7 Dec 2019)

Lee_M said:


> But not all spin is peloton.
> 
> If you hate spin that's fine, but don't hate it because of what Peloton do.


Of course not, spin classes in gyms are brilliant for many people. I just hate the corporate Peloton. You’d get so much more out of a mid priced turbo trainer & chose your own apps.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Dec 2019)

If peloton go under, can the bike connect to anything else?

At £6 a spin class you could have 332 spins before you reach the cost of the bike. So six years of once a week spin. With peloton you'd also be paying £40 month. So that's another £2,400 over the period. So that's another 400 classes of £6 spin etc.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Dec 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> If peloton go under, can the bike connect to anything else?
> 
> At £6 a spin class you could have 332 spins before you reach the cost of the bike. So six years of once a week spin. With peloton you'd also be paying £40 month. So that's another £2,400 over the period. So that's another 400 classes of £6 spin etc.


Of course, such a plan of action requires associating with other people, in an actual class rather than a cyberverse. How sordid! Someone else may use your exercycle when you are not there. People may wish to interact with you. People who did not go to Smith, or live in the Back Bay, or summer on The Cape.....


----------



## SuperHans123 (8 Dec 2019)

Sod Peloton and all it stands for


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Aug 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Pel*o*ton



P*o*d*o*nt 😘


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Aug 2020)

Four months, give or take, until Christmas. Time to start saving up for the exercise bike of your dreams. Or not.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Four months, give or take, until Christmas. Time to start saving up for the exercise bike of your dreams. Or not.


i sense a certain sarkiness in the "dreams".
More like those nightmares folk have where they run and run in an airless space but don't actually move/go anywhere.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Aug 2020)

SoulCycle, joining the fray this year.
US $2500
This thing is going to improve your whole inward and outward life.
You'll be able to generate better dreams that way...
https://www.variis.com/bike?$3p=a_g...lp_usa_dtm_allmat&utm_medium=paid advertising


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Aug 2020)

I've got a bicycle that does that. I think the frame cost me US $40.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Aug 2020)

And they talk about it like it is a religious experience or some such, when really it is just endorphins and a freshly emptied wallet.


----------

